# Eric Lewis Memorial Walleye & Perch Tournament on Lake Erie



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

A great fun tournament for a great cause. Two tournaments in one - perch and walleye. Fishing, Food, Beverages, Raffles, Awards and Auctions.

*REGISTRATION DEADLINE is SATURDAY, AUGUST 18*
















There are some great prizes from great companies (Amish Outfitters, Lowrance, XTERMINATOR LURES, Sunline, JT custom Tackle, Offshore Tackle, Quantum, just to name a few) : electronics, sports memorabilia, reels, tackle, clothing and custom artwork (more stuff arriving daily)
















































Eric Lewis Memorial Walleye and Perch Tournament FACEBOOK PAGE/

FOR MORE INFORMATION
Craig Lewis (Erie Outfitters) 440 949-8934 Joe DiMarco (Beaver Tournament) 440-506-0584 Gary Pongracz 440-320-2028


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

is there a late signup?paypal?


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

There may be, give one of the numbers a call, worst case scenario there is the dinner and auctions after the tournament. Should be some great food and great prizes to go along with it. $15 per dinner ticket. The list of prizes being raffles and auctioned is awesome! Lowrance elite 7, remote car alarm/starter with installation, bed and breakfasts, are among a few of them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Talked with Craig on Tuesday, and the Field is 25 Teams in each event (Perch, and Walleye).


----------

